# Medion Akoya E1312 - W-LAN-Problem



## To-be-Loved (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo   

  Ich hab Probleme mit meinem W-Lan vom oben genannten Netbook.

  Wenn ich mich in der Uni ins Netzwerk einwählen will, dann bekomme ich nahezu keine Verbindung. Die Verbindungsqualität ist extrem schlecht, und oft ist das Netzwerk nicht mal in Reichweite, obwohl es beim Kollegen, der direkt neben mir sitzt und auch per Wlan im Netz ist, absolut perfekt funktioniert.

  An was könnte das liegen?

  Zu alter Treiber? Kann eigentlich nicht sein, da der von Mitte diesen Jahres ist....

  Zu beschissener Wlan-Adapter? Laut Produktbeschreibung ist ein "Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC" verbaut.... 
 Könnte es daran liegen, dass es ein Adapter für die neuere "n"-Generation von Wlan-Netzwerken ist, und das Uni-Netzwerk damit nichts anfangen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

die draftN können an sich auch alle alten standards. vlt. schau mal, ob du deinen WLAn-adapter irgendwie in einen normalen und in einen N-modus umstellen kannst...

 ansonsten mal bei dir zu hause nach aktuellsten treibern schauen, auch board usw., und windows updaten


----------



## To-be-Loved (27. Oktober 2009)

Also, die Wlan-Antenne von dem Netbook scheint einfach nur extrem kacke zu sein.

 Ich hab mir jetzt zuhause ein Wlan-Netz eingerichtet, und wenn ich direkt unmittelbar neben der Antenne meines Routers stehe, steht die Verbindung perfekt.
 Sobald ich aber nur 2 Meter von ihr entfernt stehe, ist die Verbindung extrem schwach und bricht dauernd ab.


 Ich werd mir wohl ne USB-Antenne holen müssen....


----------

